# Before & After



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

The first is a before and after. It's my bala shark tank. I like all my fish to have spots to hide. I've always used clay/ceramic pots which are great for them, ugly for me so I got three log's where the fish can swim under and there is even a huge hollow space for them inside the logs. I also added more plants. The plants are lighter so it kind of brightens up the tank.

Before:


After:


In the second picture (my Tropical Tank) I added more plants (lighter as well) and took out a tall log that I put in the bala tank that matches the one's in there. The fish have more space now. It was kind of cluttery. 

Before:


After


And some photos of my other tanks.



Kind of lopsided, LOL. Sorry!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, fantastic tanks you got there 
Looking good and natural


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks much better now, more natural!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I like what you've done with them! Kudos !!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

OMG those logs are so expensive, I have one of them in my tank. It was like ripping out my heart when i had to buy it but its well worth it



-- always looking forward to see pics of your tank!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice changes, nice to have a change


----------



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice. definatly looks much better


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks You everyone! 



> OMG those logs are so expensive, I have one of them in my tank. It was like ripping out my heart when i had to buy it but its well worth it


Wow, really? Those two logs were about $20 each here, how much was yours?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> OMG those logs are so expensive, I have one of them in my tank. It was like ripping out my heart when i had to buy it but its well worth it


 keep an eye out for petsmart clearance, i got this monster log for 10 bucks


----------

